# CSS-Layer über Tabelle?



## Nachtschicht (21. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein Layout, das fixe Höhe und Breite hat, aber horizontal und vertikal zentriert ist.

Nun muss ich über die Tabelle mit fixer Höhe und Breite einen Layer legen, der über die einzelnen Zellen drüber geht. Funktioniert das? Wenn ja, wie?

Mir ist bis jetzt noch keine vernünftige und zuverlässige Lösung eingefallen - könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?!

Danke schon im Voraus... bin echt am verzweifelt.

lg, Nachtschicht


----------



## Gumbo (21. März 2005)

Mit CSS-Positionierungsschema wäre dies möglich, doch wozu möchtest du ein Element über einem anderen darstellen?


----------



## Nachtschicht (22. März 2005)

ein Bild soll über Logo und Contentbereich ragen - leider bin ich übers Positionierungsschema nicht schlauer geworden:

Absolute Positionierung ist nicht möglich, da horiz. und vert. zentriert. Bei relativer Positionierung vergrößret sich auch die td-zelle...


----------



## Gumbo (22. März 2005)

Dann gewähr uns doch bitte Einblick in den entsprechenden Quellcode. So kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Nachtschicht (22. März 2005)

Hier der Quellcode (vereinfacht):
Bild soll in Header hineinragen - tut es auch, aber wenn man Fenstergröße verändert bleibt Bild stehen. Ich möchte aber, dass es immer mitwandert.

<table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 width=100% height=100%>
<tr><td align=center valign=middle>
<table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 width=500 height=300 bgcolor=red>
<tr><td height=50>hier ist eine headergrafik, wo das bild hineinragen soll</td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor=blue valign=top>
<div style="position: relative; top:-20px;">
<img src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/menupics/logoheader.gif" border="0" alt="" title="" />
</div>
</td></tr>
</table>
</td></tr>
</table>

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

lg, Karin


----------



## Quaese (22. März 2005)

Hi,

wenn deine Tabelle feste Angaben zu Höhe und Breite besitzt, kannst du das gewünschte Element
unterhalb der Tabelle platzieren und entsprechend der Tabellenhöhe relativ nach oben verschieben.

Nachdem die Tabelle in einer übergeordneten Positionierungstabelle angeordnet ist, habe ich sie
in ein zusätzliches DIV gepackt, das lediglich dazu dient, die Bildkonstruktion wieder linksbündig
ausrichten zu können.

```
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%" height="100%">
  <tr>
    <td align="center" valign="middle">
      <div style="width: 500px;">
        <table style="background: #ff0000;" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="500" height="300">
          <tr><td height="50">hier ist eine headergrafik, wo das bild hineinragen soll</td></tr>
          <tr>
            <td style="background: #0000ff;" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          </tr>
        </table>
        <div style="position: relative; top:-270px; text-align: left;">
          <img src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/menupics/logoheader.gif" border="0" alt="" title="" />
        </div>
      </div>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Nachtschicht (22. März 2005)

Verändere bei deinem Beispiel mal die Fenstergröße - im Prinzip das selbe Problem wie auch ich habe....

Trotzdem danke für den Ansatz!

lg, Karin


----------



## Quaese (22. März 2005)

Hi,

ergänze mal das StyleSheet des Tabllen-umschliessenden DIVs um eine relative Positionierungsangabe.

```
<div style="width: 500px; position: relative;">
```
Vielleicht hilft das weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

